
Approximate Computing for On-Chip AI Acceleration: IBM Research at VLSI - rbanffy
https://www.ibm.com/blogs/research/2018/06/approximate-computing-ai-acceleration/
======
mhkool
The chip looks a lot like the NEO CPU of Rex Computing.

